# Megaminx Halloween costume



## Erwa (Dec 18, 2009)

Last year (2008), for Halloween, I decided to make a Rubik's Cube costume:
- http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2004819&id=1341060119&l=c4ca93eb89
- http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2004818&id=1341060119&l=96ae6a43cf

This year (2009), I decided to kick it up a notch and make a Megaminx instead:
- http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2027386&id=1341060119&l=8800059dbd

Hopefully, some of you will find this interesting and/or it will help you make your own Megaminx costumes! Anybody else make any non-Rubik's Cube puzzle-related costumes? Like a Square-1, Pyraminx, 4x4, etc.

w00t first post ever.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 18, 2009)

That's so cool! I thought about doing this (normal cube) but didn't .
I also noticed from the album some people dressed as Happy Tree Friends, awesome.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 18, 2009)

Awesome! But it's December...


----------



## Carson (Dec 18, 2009)

I love it!!!


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 18, 2009)

haha, how creative 

I never put that much effort into halloween costumes, last year I just wore a lampshade on my head  



Spoiler



rawr ima lamp


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 18, 2009)

Fully functional next year?


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 18, 2009)

FF Holey Megaminx?


----------



## Anthony (Dec 18, 2009)

"Fallopian Swim Team." lol.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 18, 2009)

o_o

That's awesome.

^LOL, That's funny. xD


----------



## TioMario (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey, there is a pic of you with a guy with a functional one.






...Let's kill him...


----------



## Logan (Dec 18, 2009)

lol. Condoms as gift bags.


----------



## minsarker (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow great job! They both look amazing! Granted the cube is not so hard, and I say this because I could do it. But the megaminx, hats off sir!


----------



## Kian (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice to see you on the forum, Anthony! I love your costume, and I'm happy you took it to the next level this year.


----------



## spdqbr (Dec 18, 2009)

DO WANT!


----------

